# Nyererei tankmates?



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

A LFS has some juvie nyererei, which I don't know much about. Can they be kept peacefully with other cichlids? Or should they be kept in a species tank? They are a beautiful fish, I just have never seen them in a store before so need some advice. Thx!


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Hi,

What kind of cichlids do you have now, and how big is your tank? P. nyererei can be a bit agressive but will work pretty good with most africans except for the more peaceful ones.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Right now I have a pair of aulonocara rubescens and a pair of protomelas taeniolatus in a 55 gallon tank and they all get along well. I was thinking of setting up another tank about the same size, and when I saw the nyererei, I couldn't believe how beautiful they are. If I do set up another tank, I'd prefer to have a few species, not just one, so I was wondering if these guys would be an option or if they need their own space.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

webgirl74 said:


> Right now I have a pair of aulonocara rubescens and a pair of protomelas taeniolatus in a 55 gallon tank and they all get along well. I was thinking of setting up another tank about the same size, and when I saw the nyererei, I couldn't believe how beautiful they are. If I do set up another tank, I'd prefer to have a few species, not just one, so I was wondering if these guys would be an option or if they need their own space.


You can keep two species of vic's in a 55 gallon tank but you should make sure that they are not too similar looking. Females of different species often look very similar and there are good chances of crossbreeding. Species that are not all that difficult to find and should work well with P. nyererei is Astatotilapia latifasciata (often called zebra obliquens) from Lake Kyoga/Nawampasa and Paralabidochromis sp. "rock kribensis".


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

They will do well with most Mbuna also. The reds of the Vics + the blues & yellows of the mbuna makes for a very nice looking tank.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

patrickeriksson said:


> webgirl74 said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I have a pair of aulonocara rubescens and a pair of protomelas taeniolatus in a 55 gallon tank and they all get along well. I was thinking of setting up another tank about the same size, and when I saw the nyererei, I couldn't believe how beautiful they are. If I do set up another tank, I'd prefer to have a few species, not just one, so I was wondering if these guys would be an option or if they need their own space.
> ...


I've heard rock kribs are very aggressive. Will they hassle the other fish too much? A LFS had some when I was there a few weeks ago and they looked nice, but I'm concerned about getting aggressive species as I can't afford the space for a 75+ gallon tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Patrick was talking about H.sp"rockribensis" this ,is an haplochromis from Victoria lake, the kribensis is a west Africa species, living mostly in river the first isd a maternal mouth brooder the second an open substrate spawner. they are not the same fish.
xris


----------

